# For those unhappy with Apple's new maps....



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://lifehacker.com/5945235/whats-a-good-replacement-to-apples-funky-new-maps-app?tag=ask-lifehacker

The above article may be of interest. I haven't updated my iPad, so have no experience.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, THC. I've been seeing some horror stories about the new app, what a huge fail for Apple. 

I really hate that they took out the option of walking vs. driving. I'm hoping that Google will have an app in the app store eventually.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Here is how Apple kindly re-arranged central Hong Kong. Right the reality in Google maps, left Apple's version. The whole area has been reclaimed years ago, but at least they got their priority right - the location of the Apple store (which according to Apple's map should have a harbour view, but in fact overlooks a busy road...)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I use Navfree on both my IOS and Android devices. It's free and uses memory-resident maps so you don't even need a wireless connection to get run-by-turn.

Motion-X Drive is an excellent navigation app... not free and requires internet connection, though.

Worth considering as an option.



Mike


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Safari's the only way to get back GMaps and YouTube in iOS6. (I actually took the initiative two nights ago.)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I really hate that they took out the option of walking vs. driving. I'm hoping that Google will have an app in the app store eventually.


Hadn't read what was different. That stinks! That's the only thing I ever used the map on my iPhone for--walking around cities when at conferences etc. I have a Garmin GPS for the car, so I never use the phone for driving.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I use Navfree on both my IOS and Android devices. It's free and uses memory-resident maps so you don't even need a wireless connection to get run-by-turn.
> 
> Motion-X Drive is an excellent navigation app... not free and requires internet connection, though.
> 
> ...


I just tried Navfree on my iPad; seems to work well, though it's a bit geeky to use, I thought. It took me a bit to find the initial map data I'd downloaded and to find out how to download more maps, or to set a route. From my very brief exploration, you download the map data you want--in the US, it's by state. You can set a location as your "home" location. The best way to find a location is by using the Google search. It has options that allow navigation to be set as walking, and spoken turn by turn navigation, though I thought that was minimally useful, saying "at end of road turn right..."

It has ads which you can pay to have removed, and various upgrades including voices, such as Snoop Dog.

Mike, do you have a Fire that you've tried Navfree on?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rumor has it that Google has released its mapping app for iGadgets. . .has all the cool stuff the android version does. . . . .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike, do you have a Fire that you've tried Navfree on?
> 
> Betsy


Ooops... Sorry, Betsy, didn't see your question till now.

No, I don't have a Fire. I have used Navfree on IOS and on my Android phone and Nexus 7. Works fine on all of those. The latest version has actually made the search for address feature functional. Today, I'm revisiting MotionX Drive to see how the current version works on my 4th Gen iPod touch (I have a dash cradle that has a GPS module built into it).

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Google Maps app is out in the app store now.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2012/12/13/google-maps-return-iphone/1765915/


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I grabbed this for my iPod touch right away. I use the street view feature a fair amount, and I'm pretty sure the Apple product doesn't have this (although I didn't use it long enough to check this).

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Apple maps has the satellite view if that's what you mean.

Street view is where on the Google maps website you can get a 360 view you can pan around like you're on the street (where they filmed their camera cars).  Best I can tell the app doesn't have that option.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I meant the view from the cars they drove around. It's handy.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Where is that in the Google Maps app?  I can't find anything more than the top down satellite view.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Where is that in the Google Maps app? I can't find anything more than the top down satellite view.


Yeah, it's hard to find. From satellite photo view, pull up on the white space with the street address at the bottom of the screen. You'll see a picture with the words "Street View" under it. Tap on the piccture and it will go to street view. Getting _out_ of street view is less obvious. Tap on the screen to get the header, and then tap on the arrow at the left to go back to sat view.

Predictably, the programmers built in lots of features and then don't tell you what they are or how to use them..

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah. I hadn't seen that option as I hadn't searched for an address yet and just found my location, which doesn't give you the option to swipe up from the bottom apparently (maybe just because I'm indoors and off the street).


----------

